# Free Movie, Please Watch & Share With Everyone U Can.



## Striker (Apr 20, 2013)

I know im not around here much but I am not spamming this video. Its a documentary that is free to watch for a limited time. The content is about America and outlines our current state and how we can change it. This is very important. Please pass it on to everyone you can while we still have a free state to call home. I have watched the entire thing and I just have to try my best to get this out to everyone I can. God Bless America.
http://vimeo.com/63749370


----------

